# Best way to get job?



## nuttynutter123 (Jul 5, 2010)

After doing a load of reading about etc... I have it in my heart that i want to go over to dubal / AD to work. 
how has everyone on here secured thier job, have you secured it from your home county and then moved over, or have you moved first and took the risk you will get a job out there? most of the jobs i am finding seem to be for people already out there (to be expected really). 
If i was to go there without a job i am assuming i;d need a visiting visa and then should any work come around i'd need to apply for a working visa? 

Thanks


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

nuttynutter123 said:


> After doing a load of reading about etc... I have it in my heart that i want to go over to dubal / AD to work.
> how has everyone on here secured thier job, have you secured it from your home county and then moved over, or have you moved first and took the risk you will get a job out there? most of the jobs i am finding seem to be for people already out there (to be expected really).
> If i was to go there without a job i am assuming i;d need a visiting visa and then should any work come around i'd need to apply for a working visa?
> 
> Thanks


UK citizens can get a free visit visa on arrival in Dubai. If you find a job, then employer should arrange work permit and residence visa. Usually you can just transfer visas without exiting the country.

How to find a job? That's a subject people write complete books about!

Try direct contact, networking, good recruitment agencies, classified ads in local papers.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

_"have you moved first and took the risk you will get a job out there"_ 

You can't 'move first', you can only come on a short-term visit visa. To 'move' you need a residence visa and a work permit, and that means finding a job as the employer will be your sponsor. The employer does all the paperwork. 

As bonk said, with a UK passport you get an automatic on-arrival visit visa. But it's a visit visa so the time you can stay is limited.

Some people get jobs from their home country and others get a job when they're here. In reality it's much easier to get one if you're here because you're available for interview and you're more-or-less available immediately. There are plenty of people already here who've lost their jobs and are looking for another, so you're up against them.

Do all the research on whatever field you're in, which companies are here etc, do the contacting and networking, then plan to come on a visit so that you can see them.


----------

